
OVH Datacenters “electrical outage”, support, status down too - tmikaeld
http://status.ovh.ie/?do=details&id=15162&PHPSESSID=972347f3eb45fa4c5911dcb904ed3679
======
kilburn
The Rubaix datacenter is down too. So are the status pages. This is a major
disruption!

[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom)
[http://currentlydown.com/ovh.net](http://currentlydown.com/ovh.net)

Edit: now they said:

> The optical network in Europe which interconnects RBX and GRA with POPs. It
> is down (!!).

Meaning the entirety of RBX is down too. How can they have a single point of
conection to the outside world? This seems like a bad joke, not a company
running hundreds of thousands of servers...

Edit: and now nearly all of their fiber network is down too. Great.

> We have a general optical issue on all our optical network in Europe: all
> chassis in all POP shutdown all the links 100G simultaneous (!!). RBX SBG
> GRA LIM ERI are down. P19 WAW BHS are UP.

~~~
klez
Update:

SBG: 2 routing rooms are UP powered by gen. EDRF still down. ETA: 15min RBX:
the DB of the optical node in RBX is corrupted. All links are still down. We
upload the backup. ETA: 30min

[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/928552251458818048](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/928552251458818048)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I were wondering, if they were finally hit by DDoS that would break the
camel's VAC back.

Issues started around 06:15 UTC.

